# Windows 8 on HP Touchpad/Qualcomm Q8060



## jaju123 (Aug 24, 2011)

At the microsoft build conference today they showed a qualcomm dev tablet with Q8060 chipset running windows 8... any possibility to get this running? They are releasing x86/x64 versions today of a development version but not yet ARM. I hope this will be possible!


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking the same exact thing! Haha forget about Android if we can get Windows 8!


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

tripple boot!


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

The best thing I could see happening is this. A. We spam MS till they comply, totally joking, they'd fight just cause LOL. OK, so really ...

A. is we all ask really nicely for them to coerce Android Dev.s who have bought touchpads to play with and develop Apps for the Win 8 Tablets.

B. We ask them for beta licenses for the Windows 8 Tabs. ( Remember Win 7 starter was only* accessible to OEMs, maybe beta or Devs is different.)

C. They could gain a 'possible' beta or alpha field of at least 500K users ( would very with how simple the install is. ) 
- MS is known for quality products ( hey dont talk shit, they are very much among the best at what they do )
- And I dont think they will rush products or services like other companies without, properly configured and bug tested software like other companies (RIM cough cough)

D. They probably already have it. (or would be really really close, propitiatory software and firmware and all considered)

E. Going into the game with at least a 100K testers for free would be awesome for any company and a poor decision ( that should be discussed in the Wall Street Journal at this point after WebOS for tablets )

Thank this thread, If you would like to See WIN 8 on Touchpad

update: The ARM version will only support WIN 8 software, as of now they figure it would be too many headaches to offer and include functionality for backwards compatibility. So no Win XP, Vista, or 7 software support.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Why? Windows 8 looks like wp7 to me. Last I checked, wp7 was like 5% market share (or some tiny number like that). That's a fail to me. Linux is far superior!!!

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## testpad (Aug 28, 2011)

Please Please Please Please can we not let this thread degenerate into a Win is better then 'Nix is better then Win is better then 'Nix........

I started out as a mainly Win chap, these days I'm mostly 'Nix, however both have their strengths and weaknesses and frankly if I could have both on my TP that would be great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is the developer preview, Take it while you can!
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/home/


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

taylored said:


> triple boot!


* Winning!!!!!! *... lets just Quad boot, Android, ubuntu, Windows 8 (Or 7), Web os... Scratch that Triple works


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Developer preview is x86 only. I don't think MS will give direct access to Windows 8 for ARM except to OEMs. I don't want to be a buzz kill, but posting a windows image for everyone would go violate their licensing issues even if they were.


----------



## dattack (Jul 5, 2011)

I love my wp7 on my android phone. Hoping this comes to the touchpad. But I doubt it.


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

reading about this on Facebook... said the tablet was running an I5... not ARM...


----------



## aludal (Sep 9, 2011)

Qualcomm's prototype tablet (APQ8060? or MSM8060) was demoed with Windows 8 back in June, see my blog.


----------



## willtan (Aug 30, 2011)

I love android and all but the windows 8 seems pretty awesome n looks like its designed for only touch and tablet bt is able to be used in pc. Wouldn't mind seeing that on the hp touchpad.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Some stuff to help whoever is interested in the port can be found here


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm starting to think my 16GB Touchpad isn't going to be big enough for the OS's, nevermind actually using it... :wub:


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

You have to keep in mind that 99% of windows apps you are used to running are natively compiled. That means they won't run on ARM architecture (e.g.touchpad.) Never mind that MS probably won't sell ARM windows 8 outside of OEM channels (so running it on touchpad would be warez.)


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Taylored said:


> tripple boot!


well then you better make sure you got a 32GB touchpad then, as I read the specs it requires 16GB..that's a huge footprint..

win7 on my ViewPad10 only takes about 12GB of my 32GB disk....but hey maybe I'll try it on my TouchPad..cause I got 2...16GB for the wife and
32GB for me...loved the hardware so couldn't resist...LOL


----------



## kilokahn (Aug 23, 2011)

As nice as it would be, trust me it'd be awesome for me because I could DJ with a Touchpad using SAM Broadcaster, it's really going to be more of a pain that it is worth plus the limited amount of resources would be nearly impossible. If it was a bit more possible you'd see cheap Touchpads that have some sort of XP or Windows 7 architecture on Geeks.com or Newegg, like Archos. Right now a Windows Touchpad under $500 would be near impossible due to Windows and how they hostage their licenses.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

aludal said:


> Qualcomm's prototype tablet (APQ8060? or MSM8060) was demoed with Windows 8 back in June, see my blog.


yup found it here:


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

ApplesRevenge said:


> I'm starting to think my 16GB Touchpad isn't going to be big enough for the OS's, nevermind actually using it... :wub:


ok..slapped it onto one of my pc's here (2.4 dual-core intel, with 2GB mem)..and it only took up 9GB installed...

so add some on like anti-virus/etc. and it appears to be about same footprint as on my ViewPad10 tablet...

so tomorrow think I'll throw it onto the ViewPad10 (intel Atom 1.66) tablet


----------



## funkyblue (Aug 23, 2011)

I'd prefer to see development focused on Apps for Honeycomb/ICS. Right now it's hard eneough to get developers to develop for Android, let alone Windows 8 Tablet.


----------



## meggiedude (Aug 24, 2011)

I'd agree with this. Its very easy to get distracted and end up losing focus, and then not delivering anything properly.
Yes the Win 8 stuff looks very interesting and it looks like Micro$*ft are going whole hog down the touch screen route. Which is great if you want a solution for your tablet, but not if you don't want dirty fingermarks over your office PC.
Tablets and touchscreen are fantastic, but not always the best solution productivity wise.

In addition no doubt micro$*ft will charge through the nose for this new environment, and great though it might be I'd rather look at open source code and whatever android and the equiv Linux community are doing in this area.

The equiv in Ubuntu would be cool for instance, but then again I don't want to distract from the main focus here which is a great Android env on the touchpad.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Hmm that's new, I've never seen a spambot embed links inside of somebody's quote before.


----------



## meggiedude (Aug 24, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Hmm that's new, I've never seen a spambot embed links inside of somebody's quote before.


qué???
You've lost me


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> ok..slapped it onto one of my pc's here (2.4 dual-core intel, with 2GB mem)..and it only took up 9GB installed...
> 
> so add some on like anti-virus/etc. and it appears to be about same footprint as on my ViewPad10 tablet...
> 
> so tomorrow think I'll throw it onto the ViewPad10 (intel Atom 1.66) tablet


UPDATE on Win8 on my ViewPad10 tablet....

installed WindowsDeveloperPreview-32bit-english

install went smooth, connected to WiFi fine...install did overwrite my dual boot
setup with Honeycomb...so just re-installed Honeycomb which adds the
proper dual-boot..can now boot into Honeycomb or Win8 on the tablet....

FOOTPRINT is 9.10GB on this tablet...it is partitioned as follows

2GB ext3 for android / 29GB for windows...

am going to be adding stuff I had on my win7 on that tablet this pm...

later


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

meggiedude said:


> qué???
> You've lost me


There was a spambot that quoted somebody else and then added a link inside of the quote to some stupid website. A moderator deleted it apparently.


----------



## meggiedude (Aug 24, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> There was a spambot that quoted somebody else and then added a link inside of the quote to some stupid website. A moderator deleted it apparently.


OK, Cheers,. Thought it was something I had said. :android-smile:


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

this is also an interesting read...IMO

http://www.macstories.net/news/support-for-quad-core-arm-cpus-found-in-xcode/

http://molsenite.wordpress.com/2011/05/09/arm-based-macs/


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

How to get Windows 8 on touchpad:
1. Get dev-preview for your computer (actual install or VM is fine)
2. Get Splashtop Remote Desktop HD app for webos
3. ????
4. Profit!


----------



## Ghostzyden (Sep 22, 2011)

"ilive12 said:


> How to get Windows 8 on touchpad:
> 1. Get dev-preview for your computer (actual install or VM is fine)
> 2. Get Splashtop Remote Desktop HD app for webos
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit!


Lol that's funny, i'm going to do that


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

http://www.eweekeurope.co.uk/news/hp-promises-new-tablet-could-it-be-windows-8-41330


----------



## McFatty (Aug 23, 2011)

Check Fox News, supposedly HP is running Win 8 devoloper preview on touchpads. And also no one has gotten laid off in these departments ... But HP is doing it.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

McFatty said:


> Check Fox News, supposedly HP is running Win 8 devoloper preview on touchpads. And also no one has gotten laid off in these departments ... But HP is doing it.


pretty slick...Win 8 devoloper preview was x-86 only...NO ARM support

UPDATED:

ok checked it out..seems they may be using an ARM version from MS....guess it pays to
be close with the source people when you need something for testing...LOL


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

yah, this needn't turn into a this vs. that discussion.

as someone who just digs being able to boot up different os's on this purportedly dead touchpad, i'd just love to be able to play around with win8 on it! it'd be fun to show just how "un-dead" the touchpad is.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

So a year later, any news?


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

nope and probably wont see any. i assume getting an unlicensed windows operating system onto a touchpad would constitute piracy.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

jeeze, talk about necroposting lol.

this topic was dead when it was created and just as dead now. closing this as mentioned one can't distribute or obtain an installable copy of Windows rt that will work on the touchpad.


----------

